# My New 5th Wheel



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Well i couldn't resist.

This morning I purchased a new Open Range 335BHS fifth wheel trailer.

OPEN RANGE 335BHS

I have been looking at these for some time now and in fact, during our last Texas Outbacker Rally, MSWALT and i drove down the street to take a look at it again. Man they are so sweet and totally well built ..

The prices these days are bascially impossible to beat. The trailer MSRP at 49,395 and after putting my old lawyer (ret) hat on and haggling and haggling and then not calling the dealer for week .. and then calling him and getting interested again .. then not calling (each time it came down more and more) ... I was finally able to get the dealer right below 29K (which is close to 45% off MSRP) plus they gave me blue book for my 2005 23RS ...

I went with the CURT 20K Q5 hitch after talking to Colorado Dirt Biker (even though the trailer only weighs in at 11K)....

man did i mention it has three LCD screen TV's in it .... LOL

This is NOT the dealer we bought it from -- but this is the exact trailer ... the dealer we bought it from asked me not to associate the price I eventually paid for the trailer with the actual dealership (which i can fully understand) ..

But here is what it looks like .... Open Range 335BHS

Ghosty


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

That's a darn right purtty trailer you got there Ghosty!








I like the two-tone cabinets.

A question though... In one of the photos it shows the two propane tanks (on a slideout?), but it looks like there is at least one more lurking back behind the two obvious tanks. Are there more than two tanks?

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very, very nice !! Congratulations, sounds like you got a great deal !!

In image #4 with the couch and bunk, are there 2 separate windows there or 1 large window? Im considering this for the rear slide of our 32BHDS which is set up the same way but does not have a window there.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

DW and I looked at those. I liked them a lot!








(I forget what issue she had with them







)

I like the ground clearance they give. Nothing like some assurance that you won't drag the thing. Lots of nice, higher end features as well.









I guess this means it will officially be spring, what with all the new trailers popping up!!!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Lookin GOOD

Congradulations and enjoy






























John


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Sam,

Congrats on your new trailer! I knew it wouldn't be long before you settled down and got it.!!!!!

Sweet. Can't wait until I see it at our next rally.

Mark


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> Very, very nice !! Congratulations, sounds like you got a great deal !!
> 
> In image #4 with the couch and bunk, are there 2 separate windows there or 1 large window? Im considering this for the rear slide of our 32BHDS which is set up the same way but does not have a window there.


It has two windows... top and bottom ...that way each of the "sleepers" can open their own window for letting airflow through...


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEET









John


----------



## Scooter (May 9, 2005)

Congrats on the purchase, 
The open ranges are awesome and by far our top favorite Sherry and I saw this year at the RV show.
and the specs were awsome as well:

GVWR 12,340 lb.
UVW 9,113 lb.
Dry Hitch Wt. 1,940 lb.
Dry Axle Wt. 7,173 lb.
Gross NCC 3,227 lb.

Sherry and I seriously started considering the 337RLS (also a great floorplan for just two). Floorplans Here
337RLS
GVWR 10,740 lb.
UVW 8,580 lb.
Dry Hitch Wt. 1,940 lb.
Dry Axle Wt. 8,620 lb.
Gross NCC 3,380 lb.

Congrats again on your Purchase


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

very nice!


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

ALRIGHT GHOSTY!!!!! Congrats to you and the family







I just want to see a similar amazing light display on the awning that you have had on the 23RS. Very happy for you all and am looking forward to seeing it this Summer!

Curtis


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Man-o-Man...that is one sweet looking 5er!









Congrats to you and your family! When is the maiden voyage?


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## jzero (Mar 24, 2005)

I was going to by that same unit, but I needed 4 tv's. That was a total deal breaker for me. But I'm sure it will work fine for you.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Ive heard great things about the company Open Range. Its a true small family run company. From what other rv transporters have said, they are built like a tank and pull better than most any brand 5er. All the rv transporters enjoy towing Open Range 5ers.. Everone says they are nicely balanced rigs..

You will like that Q5 hitch Ghosty. They are the best bang for your buck. They are nice looking, very strong, and very light to move around. I have seen that Q5 after being in a blow over with a huge Landmark 5er attached. the hitch held up great and stayed with the truck. The whole combo was totalled.. The driver had minor injuries luckily. I pulled the crashed landmark back to our yard in Elkhart.. After seeing that and talking to many guys with 100-150k towing miles on there Q5's I knew I had bought a great hitch.

Curt is a small family run company up around Mn. They have designed a great hitch and it will take a while for the general public to understand this hitch is cutting edge of 5er hitch technolgy.

You made 2 great buys Ghosty.. I'm truly envious!

Carey


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

Nice!!! I saw the fever in your eyes at the rally. I knew that it wouldn’t be long. Congrats!!


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Wow, Ghosty!
That sure is a beauty! You got a great deal on a great looking RV! I know you'll enjoy it. I just splurged and got back into camping with a motorhome.
Darlene


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

NICE unit Ghosty!! Stacey and I looked at them at our local show, and decided IF we were gonna trade this year it would be for the Open Range, but ultimately decided not to trade since we had in both 2007, and 2008







!!
Enjoy it and stop by when you get up to Vermont!!


----------



## leaderdogmom (Feb 14, 2009)

Congrats on your new fiver. DH and I saw them at the camper show last month and were really impressed. A bit out of our price range though. They look like they are really well built. Instead were ordered a 321 FRL. Should be in any time now, can't wait. This will be our first fiver too.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

CONGRATS ON THE FIVER. Just remember "Once and OBer, Always and OBer."
Robert


----------

